# multiple routable IP, single LAN issue



## meekrob (Dec 19, 2005)

I am reconfiguring my network tomorrow. I have three static routable IP addresses. I will connect the line from the ISP into a switch, plug the 2 mac servers and the linksys router into the switch. I then will have most of what I'm looking for. Issue is I will be unable to connect to the mac servers via the LAN using the non-routable IP's since the linksys router is only connected to the switch via the WAN port. I don't know if plugging the linksys router's uplink port into the switch would fix it. Here's the setup:

-- mac1 - mail hosting - routable ip and non-routable (192.168.1.X) ip on single interface

-- mac2 - web hosting - routable ip and non-routable (192.168.1.X) ip on single interface

-- win1 - web hosting - non-routable (192.168.1.X) ip connected to linksys router with routable IP

-- 5 or 6 various computers connected to linksys router all with static non-routable (192.168.1.X) ip addresses


I am also considering building an IPCop (www.ipcop.com) machine to handle the firewall / NAT routing, instead of the linksys router. Then (I believe) I would have the line from ISP connect the the IPCop machine, then a line from the IPCop machine to a switch, then connect the mac servers to the switch with both in the DMZ (as far as the IPCop machine is concerned), then connect the Win2k3 server and the five or six other machines to the switch as well.

In the grand scheme of things, if I can't get this working, I can just connect to the mac servers with VNC/SSH via the routable IP's, but it would be nice to see them behind the firewall.


----------



## aprior (Jan 10, 2006)

meekrob said:


> I am reconfiguring my network tomorrow. I have three static routable IP addresses. I will connect the line from the ISP into a switch, plug the 2 mac servers and the linksys router into the switch. I then will have most of what I'm looking for. Issue is I will be unable to connect to the mac servers via the LAN using the non-routable IP's since the linksys router is only connected to the switch via the WAN port. I don't know if plugging the linksys router's uplink port into the switch would fix it. Here's the setup:
> 
> -- mac1 - mail hosting - routable ip and non-routable (192.168.1.X) ip on single interface
> 
> ...


Your goal (and reasoning behind it) is a little unclear, but I think you are just trying to have traffic between the Mac computers and the computers connected to the router not have to traverse the actual router portion, and not have to be NAT'd. 

You could stick another network interface in the Mac computers and connect them to the router's LAN ports, or connect one of the LAN ports on the router to the switch (using a cross-over cable or the switch's uplink port).
If you're worried about any traffic going through the switch, then the dual NICs is the way to go.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

meekrob said:


> I am reconfiguring my network tomorrow. I have three static routable IP addresses. I will connect the line from the ISP into a switch, plug the 2 mac servers and the linksys router into the switch. I then will have most of what I'm looking for. Issue is I will be unable to connect to the mac servers via the LAN using the non-routable IP's since the linksys router is only connected to the switch via the WAN port. I don't know if plugging the linksys router's uplink port into the switch would fix it. Here's the setup:
> 
> -- mac1 - mail hosting - routable ip and non-routable (192.168.1.X) ip on single interface
> 
> ...


You should have no problem connecting to the two MAC servers from inside your LAN. That's part of the function of NAT. No need to dual-home the machines, they need only the public IP provided by your ISP.

ISP
| | |
| | MAC1
| MAC2
Router (WAN)
|
Internal Network


----------



## aprior (Jan 10, 2006)

meekrob said:


> I am reconfiguring my network tomorrow. I have three static routable IP addresses. I will connect the line from the ISP into a switch, plug the 2 mac servers and the linksys router into the switch. I then will have most of what I'm looking for. Issue is I will be unable to connect to the mac servers via the LAN using the *non-routable IP's* since the linksys router is only connected to the switch via the WAN port. I don't know if plugging the linksys router's uplink port into the switch would fix it. Here's the setup:





Chevy said:


> You should have no problem connecting to the two MAC servers from inside your LAN. That's part of the function of NAT. No need to dual-home the machines, they need only the public IP provided by your ISP.


I think the whole problem was that the OP wanted to connect to the Mac computers using the *private IP addresses* that were assigned, not the ISP assigned ones.


meekrob said:


> -- mac1 - mail hosting - routable ip and non-routable (192.168.1.X) ip on single interface
> 
> -- mac2 - web hosting - routable ip and non-routable (192.168.1.X) ip on single interface


But I'm not sure why anyone would want to do this anyway.... 

....or maybe I just understood the situation wrong.


----------



## Ancient Mariner (Feb 20, 2006)

*Easy to do (now)*

I spent many days on doing exactly the same thing. I fianlly figured it out and it is working fine. I have 3 servers on public IPs (static) and our lan on private IPs via DHCP on router.

The trick is having your router set with one of your static IP's. Set the WAN address to the static IP with Gateway, subnet mask and DNS as required. You can leave the default private IP and DHCP range.

Now plug the WAN port to your RJ45 to the broadband.

Plug another patch cable to a switch and use that switch for the private AND/OR public networks. You can also use the open ports on your router.

To be able to access both the public and private networks, you will need 2 NICs. If you go that route, choose the static NIC to have access to the gateway IP provided by your ISP/provider.

I use a wireless NIC and a wired NIC. I also use PC Anyware over IP when I don't want another NIC.

If I am unclear, feel free to e-mail me and I"ll try to explain further.


----------

